# Can pro-biotics increase IBS?



## 20050 (Jun 21, 2006)

I was diagnosed last month with IBS. I only have abdominal pain. No D and I do not think I have C since I go everyday althought the stools are like a half cup of large jellybeans. After the colonscopy, my GI dr placed me on Flora-Q, a probiotic. 5 days after the procedure, my pain increased such that I have pain everytime I eat. This is the only item that is different and he had me on it for 30 d. Does anyone know if this can be contributing to the pain?


----------



## 22032 (Aug 10, 2006)

I seriously doubt it. Probiotics can only benefit your body since they kick out the bad bacteria, help to digest the food you eat (thus increasing nutrient absorption) and can even create their own B-vitamins (Bifidus for example). Also, probiotics take several weeks to colonize in your digestive system...so it is really doubtful that you would even notice a difference after 5 days. Your pain could be a mere coincidence that may have happened reguardless of what your doing. I myself go through periods where it hurts to eat. These periods pop up sometimes for no apparent reason and then leave suddenly.


----------

